# When there will be an update for PHP 5.6?



## bagas (Nov 18, 2015)

Hello.
When there will be an update for php5.6?
Version php5.6.15?


----------



## bagas (Nov 19, 2015)

Because of long time of updates in ports, the people run from FreeBSD.


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 19, 2015)

When someone, anyone creates and tests an update.  I see lang/php56 is at 5.6.14, which was updated in October, so the sky isn't falling.


----------



## bagas (Nov 19, 2015)

jrm said:


> When someone, anyone creates and tests an update. I see lang/php56 is at 5.6.14, which was updated in October, so the sky isn't falling.


But soon fall! )))
Three weeks no updates to the port php56.


----------



## junovitch@ (Nov 20, 2015)

bagas said:


> But soon fall! )))
> Three weeks no updates to the port php56.


PHP 5.6.15 is just a routine update with no security fixes (http://php.net/ChangeLog-5.php#5.6.15).  Please request the maintainer update the port or lend a hand with a patch per the porter's handbook (https://www.FreeBSD.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/port-upgrading.html#svn-diff).  We'd be very gracious to have an assist!


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 20, 2015)

bagas said:


> Because of long time of updates in ports, the people run from FreeBSD.


Anyone who does that is not one with any technical merit or any value to be concerned with. Especially when statements like that are also without merit and attempt to be all encompassing.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Nov 20, 2015)

bagas said:
			
		

> Three weeks no updates to the port php56 ... Because of long time of updates in ports, the people run from FreeBSD



Yeah, they run straight to Debian, CentoOS and Red Hat Enterprise, those vanguards of the bleeding edge. Seriously, man, three weeks is the tiniest fraction of the time most people have to wait for their OS/distribution to get package updates. Heck, _three months_ would be sooner than most people get their updates.


----------



## bagas (Nov 20, 2015)

ANOKNUSA said:


> Yeah, they run straight to Debian, CentoOS and Red Hat Enterprise, those vanguards of the bleeding edge. Seriously, man, three weeks is the tiniest fraction of the time most people have to wait for their OS/distribution to get package updates. Heck, _three months_ would be sooner than most people get their updates.


3 month wait for a software update that does not have a good job!


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2015)

bagas said:


> 3 month wait for a software update that does not have a good job!


Submit a PR for it: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/

And please remember that most port maintainers do this in their spare time.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 20, 2015)

bagas said:


> 3 month wait for a software update that does not have a good job!


You're complaining to the wrong people and complaining here is not helpful at all. There may even be reasons for a delay. Find out what that reason is and report back here once you talk to the maintainer.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Nov 20, 2015)

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/php-5-4-39-when-appears-in-the-ports.50997

We look forward to your next visit.


----------



## protocelt (Nov 20, 2015)

Options for what you can do have been offered here and in the similar thread linked to by ANOKNUSA. There is no reason to continue discussion here.


----------

